# Resources > Professional Associations >  AAMG virtual conference on June 7-11, 2021

## Mark Wamaling

The Association of Academic Museums & Galleries (AAMG) 2021 conference will explore how academic museums and galleries are fostering wellness and embracing new understandings of equity in the midst of one of the most challenging social, political, and economic periods in American history. This years conference aims to find new paths and solutions to a more just and empathetic world. Presentations will address topics such as: How are museums and galleries becoming community hubs where emotional, psychological, and identity-centered fairness and solace can be explored, created, debated, and located? How have DEAI initiatives challenged or disrupted your institutional structure and internal practices, including collections, exhibitions, storytelling and teaching, and management? How do academic museums and galleries survive and thrive in this new higher education reality?

Join#AAMG2021--a chance to connect and reflect with one another!

----------

